# Tennisplayers in Al Ain



## Alainbob

Hi there!

Live in Al Ain since feb 2013, my wife will join in september.
I really miss my favorite exercise tennis (not table tennis), so I`m now looking for sparring partners in Al Ain. I just love the workout tennis gives.
Look at my self like a "mediumgood" player, have been playing for about 10years.




layball:


----------



## nakama

yo sup mate well i never play tennis but i want to i can buy the bracket u can teach me :S we can play together if u want i am 22 year old ,accountant( unemployed).


----------



## CDN player

*I want to play tennis!!*

YES! YES!!! I desperately want to play tennis. I have just recently arrived in Al Ain, with my beloved racquet, and sadly have found no one to play with... need to get on the court before I lose my mind.

I am an intermediate player (that will one day go pro) and a member at the Rotana, but will play on any court and at any time of the day.

please let me know if you are still interested.

s.


----------



## moodykhader

Alainbob said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Live in Al Ain since feb 2013, my wife will join in september.
> I really miss my favorite exercise tennis (not table tennis), so I`m now looking for sparring partners in Al Ain. I just love the workout tennis gives.
> Look at my self like a "mediumgood" player, have been playing for about 10years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> layball:


Well you can teach me, my free time is usually in the weekdays like tell me if you are still interested I've played tennis, badminton, and table tennis, for a while but stopped due to my university studies, but now I'm getting more free time. so If you are interested, think you should contact me


----------



## CDN player

moodykhader said:


> Well you can teach me, my free time is usually in the weekdays like tell me if you are still interested I've played tennis, badminton, and table tennis, for a while but stopped due to my university studies, but now I'm getting more free time. so If you are interested, think you should contact me


jonesing so bad for tennis that i am actually willing to teach you. did you buy your racket??


----------



## CDN player

nakama said:


> yo sup mate well i never play tennis but i want to i can buy the bracket u can teach me :S we can play together if u want i am 22 year old ,accountant( unemployed).


tennis???


----------



## CDN player

Alainbob said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Live in Al Ain since feb 2013, my wife will join in september.
> I really miss my favorite exercise tennis (not table tennis), so I`m now looking for sparring partners in Al Ain. I just love the workout tennis gives.
> Look at my self like a "mediumgood" player, have been playing for about 10years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> layball:


did you still want to play tennis??


----------



## Regardt

Alainbob said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Live in Al Ain since feb 2013, my wife will join in september.
> I really miss my favorite exercise tennis (not table tennis), so I`m now looking for sparring partners in Al Ain. I just love the workout tennis gives.
> Look at my self like a "mediumgood" player, have been playing for about 10years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> layball:


Still interested in playing tennis ? New in Al Ain and UAE. Add me to whatsapp and we can arrange a game. Also medium skils.

+27716141910
Richard


----------

